# In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juni 2015)

*In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Üblicherweise ist die meistgenutzte Auflösung die native des Monitors. 
*
Wer fast immer mit einer Downsampling-Auflösung spielt, gibt bitte diese an.*

Eure Ergebnisse haben großes Gewicht, denn sie bestimmen mit, wie wir in den kommenden Monaten Grafikkarten testen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## LTB (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1.920 × 1.080


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

(X) 3840*2160
Seit der UHD 40" Philips da ist fristen alle anderen Monitore ein Schattendasein.


----------



## Finallin (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 2.560 × 1.080


----------



## Tech (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1.920 × 1.200


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

DSR  {X} 3840*2160


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ 2560x1440p


----------



## jamie (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

FullHD. Mehr ist einfach für mich nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## Azzteredon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ 5760x1080


----------



## S754 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

3.840 × 2.160


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 2560x1440
In 1440p nativ und wenn die Umstände es zulassen dank DSR in 4K. ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

In 5760x1080 

mfg


----------



## xTerokx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1920x1080


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1920x1200


----------



## sycron17 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 nativ

Csgo 1024x768


----------



## infantri (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080, ganz selten mal per dsr 3840x2160 kommt auf das game an da es sich nicht immer lohnt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Habe seit 2008 immer noch den selben 1440x900 Monitor xD
Dafür wird der nächste ein 4K sein.


----------



## azzih (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 Wird auch noch mindestens 2 Jahre so gehn bis die normale Hardware auch in der Lage ist 4K zu stemmen, und zwar in Frameraten jenseits der 30 FPS. SLI ist für mich nämlich keine Option.


----------



## DAVlD (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

meistens Full HD  manchmal auch 144p downsampling, aber ohne DSR


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

3200x1800 und 1920x1080 50:50

Was kreuze ich jetzt an?


----------



## buggs001 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

"Nur" 1920x1080
Dafür mit high FPS!


----------



## DAVlD (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



buggs001 schrieb:


> "Nur" 1920x1080
> Dafür mit high FPS!



hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, 144fps muss sein!


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1680x1050...


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

3x FullHD oder 1080p wegen stream, ich brauch meine anderen Monitore für anderes Zeugs.  21:9 downscaled sieht kacke aus (im stream, zum zocken ists geilo) und 4K lohnt sich noch nicht, also warten wir erstmal ab.


----------



## Mottekus (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2560x1440 (DSR) da ich die Fähigkeit besitze Regler zu bedienen 


EDIT: Ein Raff-Gefällt-Mir...Das ist Balsam für die Seele


----------



## Gripschi (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ 1920*1080

Meist aber mit leichten DS:

2560*1440

Oder höher bei alten Spielen


----------



## Kusarr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[X] 1920x1200

hoffentlich bald in 3440x1440


----------



## Lg3 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Ein wahrer Mann spielt in 1920x1080 nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 2.560 × 1.440


----------



## beren2707 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[X] 1.920 × 1.080

1080p @ 120 Hz. Wo es möglich ist, nutze ich bisweilen auch DS (per Tool) oder VSR (in Zukunft gerne verstärkt VSR mit 2880x1620 und 3840x2160, wenn AMD es endlich ermöglicht), jedoch eher in "Klassikern".


----------



## Thanatos57 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

(X)  2560x1440 (DSR)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



			
				Umfrage schrieb:
			
		

> 2560x1440


3840x2160 ist mir viel zu Leistungshungrig, Spiele mit so hoch aufgelöste Texturen habe ich gar nicht und ich bin kein AA-fetischist.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1920x1080

Mehr wirds in den nächsten Jahren auch erstmal nicht werden. Da ist mir das Geld zu schade, dass ich investieren müsste um auf höheren Auflösungen zu spielen.


----------



## Rarek (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1680x1050 aber ein 3x FHD Setup ist schon in planung


----------



## mardsis (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Meistens in 1920x1080, finde ich immer noch durchaus befriedigend, mehr Pixel bräuchte ich ehrlich gesagt derzeit nicht.


----------



## hanfi104 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

3840x2160, außer in Witcher3, da pakt die 770 nur 2560x1440 aber in Hoch


----------



## Ahab (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1680 x 1050

Bis der alte Asus abkratzt. Und wenn das passiert ist der olle Samsung nebenan dran mit Wache schieben.  

2016 wirds dann hoffentlich endlich ein 21:9 Modell.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920*1080
Ich würde ja gern ne höhere Auflösung kaufen, aber die Monitor-Hersteller bieten keine (gaming-tauglichen) 24-Zoll-Bildschirme mit höherer Auflösung an 
Und was Größeres als 24" passt auf meinen Schreibtisch halt leider Gottes nicht hin.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

4240 x 1024 verteilt auf drei Monitore. Oder aber bei sehr "hungrigen" Spielen auch nur mit 1680 x 1050 auf dem Hauptmonitor.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

In Full HD, bei älteren Titeln mit UHD dank DSR.


----------



## ReVan1199 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1920x1200

16:10 finde ich am PC einfach wichtig.


----------



## mns1188 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Ebenfalls 

[x] 1920x1200


----------



## Kusarr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Lg3 schrieb:


> Ein wahrer Mann spielt in 1920x1080 nicht mehr und nicht weniger!



dann bin ich wohl ne Giraffe ...


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1.920 × 1.080


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2560x1440


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

In der Regel full Hd bei älteren Spielen auch mal gerne Ultra Hd 😏


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080...
wens das game und die fps erlauben teilweise auch per ds oder im trreiber gemodete auflösung 2560x1440


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2560x1080

Wer noch nie in Breitbild gespielt hat, weiß garnicht was er verpasst.  Wenn ich heute mal ein seltenes Spiel habe, das nur auf FullHD skaliert, komme ich mir vor als würde ich Scheukappen tragen.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

(X) 1440x3440 

Mein Monitor kann nur 1080p, aber ich nehme in aktuelleren Titeln (Arma, BF4) dann noch 150% ResScale drauf, was dann ungefähr passen sollte. 
CS bekommt dann 4xSSAA+SMAA per RadeonPro.


----------



## marvinj (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Ganz easy: FullHD


----------



## BikeRider (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

_1.920 × 1.200_


----------



## Niza (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

_3.840 × 2.160_ alles andere ist viel zu verpixelt, wenn man einmal einen UHD Monitor hatte.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Noch 1920x1080 aber 2560x1440 ist in Planung


----------



## Damir (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

FullHD manchmal WQHD


----------



## slater0803 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

FHD weil mein Monitor nicht mehr kann, und mit downsampling hab ich mich noch nicht so genau beschäftigt


----------



## 4blue (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

nativ 2560 x 1440


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

_1.440 × 900

_Hatte bis dato keine Lust / Zeit / Geld mir einen neuen und passenden Monitor zu kaufen_...
_


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



der_yappi schrieb:


> _1.440 × 900
> 
> _Hatte bis dato keine Lust / Zeit / Geld mir einen neuen und passenden Monitor zu kaufen_...
> _



Du hattest seit über zehn Jahren keine Lust auf einen neuen Monitor?!  

Mein alter hat letztens den Löffel abgegeben, nach 7-8 Jahren.  Und damals war 1080p  schon Standard.


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080


----------



## Ziim (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2.560 × 1.440 +1920x1080


----------



## RavionHD (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Mittlerweile in 2560*1440P


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Eure Umfragefunktion ist kaputt! Laut Warner spielen die meisten in 720p,  hier sieht das aber ganz anders aus ...


----------



## nudelhaus (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2.560 × 1.600, ältere spiele in 3.840 × 2.400.


----------



## valandil (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

_2.560 × 1.080
_Kann mir das Zocken ohne 21:9 nicht mehr vorstellen. Immer wenn ich mein Notebook am Wochenende oder unterwegs rauskrame, kommt mir das so beengt vor


----------



## Schrotti (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ 3840x2160

Es ist so geil, ich kann es nur empfehlen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2560 x 1440


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



valandil schrieb:


> _2.560 × 1.080
> _Kann mir das Zocken ohne 21:9 nicht mehr vorstellen. Immer wenn ich mein Notebook am Wochenende oder unterwegs rauskrame, kommt mir das so beengt vor




Same. 16:9 fühlt sich an wie damals die 5:4 Monitore mit 1280x1024.

Mittlerweile haben die 21:9 Monitore hier sogar schon die 1680x1050er überholt. Nice.


----------



## Kinguin (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 

Wenns geht DS halt noch,aber sonst reicht mir diese Auflösung.
Mein nächster Monitor wird aber dann ein 4k Monitor sein,wenn dann der Rest stimmt.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du hattest seit über zehn Jahren keine Lust auf einen neuen Monitor?!
> 
> Mein alter hat letztens den Löffel abgegeben, nach 7-8 Jahren.  Und damals war 1080p  schon Standard.



Andere Prioritäten


----------



## Orth (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1.920x1.080


----------



## Sebbi12392 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2560x1440


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Gutes altes Full-HD! Mehr als einen Monitor und die damit höhere Auflösung wäre wohl eh zu viel für die GTX660. 
Und, wozu mehr? Reicht doch ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2560*1440.
Gern aber auch mal DSR mit 5120*2880 oder manchmal 3840*2140.


----------



## ryzen1 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Mit meiner 970 eigentlich hauptsächlich 1080p. Für mehr, ist bei der Karte bei einigen Spielen schon der Performanceverlust zu stark. Und warum am Pc spielen, wenn ich mit 30Fps rumeiere ^^


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1680*1050 mehr gibt mein Monitor nicht her.


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Bisher weiterhin mit 1920x1080, bin aber überlegen auf einen Monitor mit 1440p zu wechseln


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 (ASUS VN279QLB); 2560x1080 (ASUS PB298Q); 3440x1440 (Samsung LS34E790C)
je nach Lust wird an einen dieser gespielt.

Besonders die Breitbildmonitore haben einen echten Mehrwert in Sandboxspielen und allgemein Spielen mit gewisser Immersion. Der erstere wird noch für die Konsole genutzt. Der zweite ist nach der Ablösung des Samsung selten im Einsatz und wird vorangig für die anderen Familienmitglieder genutzt. Der letztere als derzeitiger Hauptmonitor für alles. Besonders EDV Programme (PS, AE, PP, HF, C4D, Blender) machen damit Freude. Downsampling brauche ich noch nicht.


----------



## KaterTom (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Immer noch FHD. Ein Update ist frühestens mit Erscheinen von Nvidias Pascal geplant. Denn für ein Monitor Update wird bei mir auch ein Graka Update fällig. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich erstmal WQHD oder gleich UHD nehmen soll.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1680x1050 

Mehr schafft mein Monitor nicht.

Hätte eigentlich gerne einen schönen 28 Zoll, aber Wechsel auf FullHD macht nicht wirklich Sinn.

Für höhere Auflösungen wird es mit der Grafikleistung zu eng, vor allem weil ich die Details gerne möglichst auf max habe.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Eventuell wäre doch ein 1080p 21:9 Monitor etwas für dich. 
Die 7950 sollte das noch ganz gut packen.


----------



## Kusarr (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> 1680x1050
> 
> Mehr schafft mein Monitor nicht.
> 
> ...



nicht mal Geld übrig für ne olle GPU, die full-hd schafft? echt etz? 
Wenn ich wo 1-2 wochen ferienjob mach hätt ich des Geld schon dafür drin ... 

Und ziwschen max und "nur" hoch is so gut wie kein unterschied.

Sry, kann ich in keinsterweise nachvollziehen


----------



## RavionHD (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> 1680x1050
> 
> Mehr schafft mein Monitor nicht.
> 
> ...



Hast Du eine HD7950?

Wenn ja, dann reicht die locker für FullHD!


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Guckst Du Profil.

Ich meinte das eher so, daß ein Wechsel von 22" mit 1650x1080 auf 28" mit 1920x1080 wenig Sinn macht.

Das "schrub" ich auch, so mißverständlich war das glaube ich nicht.

Für einen 28" mit 3840x2160 wäre dann wohl schon deutlich mehr nötig, um auf 60+fps zu kommen

PS: Muß meinen Chef mal fragen, ob ich nebenbei einen Ferienjob machen kann. Aber dafür müsste er mir erstmal Urlaub geben :p

PPS: Dann hast Du aber einen verdammt miesen Stundenlohn

@tsd560ti
Hmm, wäre etwas breiter. Müsste dann mal schauen, wieviel genau daß zu meinem 16:10 22" ausmacht.
Dachte auch schonmal an einen 21:9 mit 2560x1080


----------



## Homerclon (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

FullHD, ich hoffe mit neuer GraKa (in etwa 3-4 Wochen) dann öfter mal auch ein wenig Downsampling nutzen zu können.
Ansonsten wird sich die Auflösung erst erhöhen wenn ich ein 1440p / 1600p Monitor finde, der meine Anforderungen erfüllt und für Otto-Normal bezahlbar ist.


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Ich spiele auf Full HD und seid der gtx 980ti öfter Downsampling auf 1440p. Aber hab nur einen 28 zoller der Full HD kann .. würde gerne einen besseren Monitor haben wie den ROG Swift, aber soviel Geld mag ich dann doch nicht ausgeben.. da muss ich einfach noch warten bis die Preislage sich etwas verbessert. 

Bisher bin ich damit ganz zufrieden.


----------



## RSX (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1680*1050 auf einem 20" Samsung Monitor. Reicht mir bisher vollkommen und ich brauch nicht immer in die neuste Hardware zu investieren, um aktuelle Titel annehmbar zu spielen. So konnte ich zum Beispiel meine alte HD5850 gegen eine günstige übertaktete 7950 austauschen um wieder einigermaßen auf der Höhe zu sein!


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Entweder 1920 x 1080 oder wenn die Leistung reicht, präferiere ich 2.560 x 1.440 per Downsampling.


----------



## Beavis99 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Fast immer Downsampling auf nem 22 Zöller, heißt je nach Spielbarkeit 2520x1575 oder 3360x2100

Edit: Hätte nicht gedacht das Full-HD noch soweit vorne liegt.


----------



## rctableoverload (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

5760x1080  (3x 1080p)


----------



## Eddyloveland (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 irgendwann gibt es Gaming Monitore mit Chip wo sich Grafikkarte und Monitor die Leistung Teilen und dann geht 12K Gaming und das ganz Flüssig.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> 1680x1050
> 
> Mehr schafft mein Monitor nicht.
> 
> Hätte eigentlich gerne einen schönen 28 Zoll, aber Wechsel auf FullHD macht nicht wirklich Sinn.



Ich bin damals auch von 1680x1050 auf 1920x1080 geswitcht.
Unterschied hab ich keinen bemerkt, aber ich wollte einen etwas größeren Monitor.
Ob sich das gelohnt hat sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Mischk@ (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2560x1080.

Full HD wird es noch lange geben.
2560x1440 ist so ein Mittelding was definitiv durch 4k ersetzt werden wird.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 und es reicht vollkommen.


----------



## pitpiti (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Voll HD 1920x1080, bin sehr glücklich  , wenn meine moni kaputt geht dann WQHD


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

3440x1200


----------



## rum (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[X] 3840x2160 (UHD) nativ


----------



## AnkerEde (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

ich spiele auf nem x star 2710 mit 2560*1440 und 110Hz. bin super zufrieden. für 210€ ist das für mich immernoch der beste monitor. würde immmer hohe hz gegenüber höherer auflösung vorziehen.


----------



## Algo (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Also bis vor wenigen Wochen hätte ich noch gesagt 1920x1080, aber da nun die Fury X im Rechner Steckt spiele ich jetzt tatsächlich durchgehend mit der nativen Auflösung meines DELL U2713HM in 2560x1440. VSR hab ich zwar mal ausprobiert aber ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Nutzen in 4k.


----------



## Jor-El (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

3840x2160

Gerne auch ohne AA. Macht das Bild eh nur matschig und ist auch nicht wirklich nötig in der Auflösung.


----------



## Guallamalla (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Werdet ihr eigentlich später neben den Auflösungen noch die gängigsten VR-Brillen auflisten? Die müssten ja eigentlich proportionnal zur Auflösung mehr Rechenleistung benötigen als mit einem normalen Monitor mit ähnlicher Auflösung.


----------



## Jisaka (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

In den meisten Spiele 1920x1080. Wenn das gespielte Spiel nicht viel Hardwarehunger hat oder etwas älter ist auch gerne mal 2560x1440 oder 3840x2160 per DSR.


----------



## SpLiNtEx (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Ich spiele in Full HD, was mir völlig ausreicht. Wenn ich sehe das eine 1000€ Karte in UHD mit um die 30 FPS rumdümpelt, machts in meinen Augen eh keinen Sinn in UHD zu testen, da die heutigen Karten nicht mal ansatzweise genug Leistung dafür haben. Ich denke bis UHD wirklich Massentauglich wird, vergehen mindestens noch 3-4 Jahre.


----------



## trigger831 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Dieses Jahr noch in FHD. Evtl. gibt es aber auch 2016 einen mehr als 50%igen  Leistungsschub ( im Vergleich zu der GTX 970) der CPU´s, der mich nicht gleich 750 oder 1000 Euro kostet. Dann würde ich in WQHD zocken.


----------



## manimani89 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

mein 4k tv sollte eigentlich nur 4k können aber kann in jeden game 4096x2160 einstellen??


----------



## stolle80 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

FHD...aber ältere Games oft schon mit DSR in 4k


----------



## bolobolo1970 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Full HD nativ - alles andere ist in meinen einfach zu teuer udn ehrlicherweise auch nur bedingt spielbar (4k); auch wenn es nett anzusehen ist.


----------



## soldatstar (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1200


----------



## Palmdale (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Mein aktueller Monitor war eine rein nüchterne Überlegung. Da UHD noch seine kleinen Krankheiten besitzt (Skalierung, Windows 10 fehlt noch, massiver Leistungsbedarf) und für mich (noch) nicht vernünftig mit einer einzelnen Grafikkarte dargestellt werden kann, ist die Wahl auf WQHD mitm Asus ROG Swift gefallen. Für älteres hilft DSR auf 4k, um wirklich alle Ressourcen optimal nutzen zu können 

Mit Pascal bzw. ein Jahr später wäre eventuell der Wechsel auf 21:9 angedacht. In meinen Augen wird UHD zu sehr gehypt, der Sprung von FHD ist einfach zu groß


----------



## Tranceport (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 2560*1440. Leider kein 16:10, da 2560*1600 geschätzt doppelt soviel gekostet hätte


----------



## SilentHunter (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Full HD und WQHD dank VSR . Wäre es nicht Sinnvol das man für solche Fälle bei der Abstimmung 2 Hacken setzten könnte ?


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[X]1366x768 @ 18,5"


----------



## violinista7000 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 2.560 × 1.440

Ich habe 2560x1440 ausgewählt, weil diese die Native Auflösung ist, aber es ist bei mir abhängig vom Spiel. Dank Downsampling Spiele ich gerade Fahrenheit Remastered @ 10240x5760 = 10k 

Auf jeden Fall lohnen sich die Test in UHD, weil  UHD die höhere Auflösung ist, und selbst wenn viele Monitore in Forum noch FHD sind, sind viele auf den Geschmack von Downsampling gekommen.


----------



## streega (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Hallo Raff,

leider fehlt meine Auflösung in der Auflistung, denn auch mein 21:9 LG Monitor funktioniert perfekt mit Downsampling  

3840x1620


----------



## Merty (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Würde auch gerne generell UHD Benchmarks sehen, da sich da bei den Grafikkarten ganz klar die Spreu vom Weizen trennt.
Wer will sich schon eine nicht zukunftssichere Grafikkarte für mehrere hundert Euro kaufen?

Gehe ohnehin davon aus, dass die zukünftigen "Standard"-Monitore UHD Auflösung haben werden.


----------



## Palmdale (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Full HD und WQHD dank VSR . Wäre es nicht Sinnvol das man für solche Fälle bei der Abstimmung 2 Hacken setzten könnte ?



Dem stimme ich zu. Besser wären zwei: einmal, auf welchem Monitor man gerade spielt und als zweiten dann, mit welcher Auflösung man für einen Neukauf liebäugelt!



Merty schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne generell UHD Benchmarks sehen, da sich da bei den Grafikkarten ganz klar die Spreu vom Weizen trennt.
> Wer will sich schon eine nicht zukunftssichere Grafikkarte für mehrere hundert Euro kaufen?
> 
> Gehe ohnehin davon aus, dass die zukünftigen "Standard"-Monitore UHD Auflösung haben werden.



Die Zukunftsfähigkeit käme mir hier aber zu kurz. Stand jetzt schafft es kaum eine Grafikkarte, UHD vernünftig darzustellen. Insofern wären alle aktuell verfügbaren Grafikkarten nicht zukunftssicher (wobei hier die Definition noch interessant wäre ). Das man High-End-Grafikkarten jenseits der 600€ Grenze auch mit UHD bencht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

Bis UHD die Standardauflösung wird, dürften mindestens noch 3 - 5 Jahre ins Land ziehen (rein erfahrungsgemäß dann, wenn Mittelklasse-Grafikkarten diese Auflösung vernünftig im Sinne von Details High darstellen können)


----------



## Kondar (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1080p 
ABER ich suche 1440p TFT der spieletauglich ist (120+Hz & sehr guter Skalierung für alte Spiele)) mit HDMI 2.0 und akt. DP.
Gibt es da Vorschläge?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

_2.560 × 1.440 am Haupt PC in meinem Zimmer und im Moment eher im Keller bei 1280x1024 da mein 1920x1200 Monitor nun meinen Röhrenfernseher abgelöst hat. Werde mir wohl bald einen weiteren holen in 24-27 Zoll._


----------



## Gothic1806 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1680 x1050 Das einzig wahre


----------



## scorpionking (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ 3840x2160 bei Spielen bis ca. 2011.
Alles danach "nur" noch in 2560x1440


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu. Besser wären zwei: einmal, auf welchem Monitor man gerade spielt und als zweiten dann, mit welcher Auflösung man für einen Neukauf liebäugelt!



Das sind zwei Themen, die wir in verschiedenen Polls abfragen. Uns interessiert in dieser Umfrage die Pixelmenge, die ihr euren Grafikkarten aufhalst. Ob nativ oder downsampled spielt keine Rolle, die Benchmarks sind quasi identisch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## graysson (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Noch 1920x1080...ab Donnerstag hoffentlich dann mit 2560x1440 (Ich hoffe mal, dass meine 390 das halbwegs gut schafft).
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass zumindest die 21:9 Auflösung 3440x1440 in die Tests mit aufgenommen wird.
Auf Downsampling-Auflösungen würde ich verzichten.
Eher würde ich ältere Grafikkarten bei jedem Test zumindest in 1920x1080 mittesten, damit Besitzer älterer Karten besser sehen können, wie viel ein Upgrade bringen würde.

p.s. Bitte testet nach Möglichkeit immer auch BF4 als Spiel mit. Seit computerbase es rausgenommen hat, haben ihre Tests für mich deutlich an Aussagekraft verloren.


----------



## violinista7000 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das sind zwei Themen, die wir in verschiedenen Polls abfragen. Uns interessiert in dieser Umfrage die Pixelmenge, die ihr euren Grafikkarten aufhalst. Ob nativ oder downsampled spielt keine Rolle, die Benchmarks sind quasi identisch.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Welche wäre dann die bessere Auswahl, wenn das vom Spiel abhängig ist? Wie gesagt spiele ich gerade Fahrenheit Remastered @ 10K


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Welche wäre dann die bessere Auswahl, wenn das vom Spiel abhängig ist? Wie gesagt spiele ich gerade Fahrenheit Remastered @ 10K



Die Auflösung, die du außerhalb derart alter Schinken meistens nutzt. Es geht hier um das "meistens/idR/normalerweise". 

Ich spiele auch manchmal mit 32× SSAA oder in 6400p, aber das sind Ausnahmen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## violinista7000 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Auflösung, die du außerhalb derart alter Schinken meistens nutzt. Es geht hier um das "meistens/idR/normalerweise".
> 
> Ich spiele auch manchmal mit 32× SSAA oder in 6400p, aber das sind Ausnahmen.
> 
> ...



In den Fall WQHD (meine Auswahl), wenn es nicht anders geht, versuche ich bei der nativen Auflösung zu bleiben.


----------



## gangville (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass 5% in 4k spielen.
also ich glaube an nächstes Jahr wird wqhd standardisiert werden.
jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass das Full Hd aussterben wird, da es für die Zukunft voll ausreichen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Faktisch säuft schon jetzt reichlich Content im groben Pixelraster von Full HD ab. Hohe Auflösungen helfen dagegen. Wir planen einen Artikel, der sich der Thematik widmet. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



graysson schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass zumindest die 21:9 Auflösung 3440x1440 in die Tests mit aufgenommen wird.
> 
> p.s. Bitte testet nach Möglichkeit immer auch BF4 als Spiel mit. Seit computerbase es rausgenommen hat, haben ihre Tests für mich deutlich an Aussagekraft verloren.



Die beiden üblichen 21:9 Auflösungen sind drin.  2560*1080 und 3440*1440.

Battlefield 4 ist eben nicht mehr das aktuelle Battlefield ...   man könnte ja auch nach wie vor alles mit dem Benchmark-Hammer Crysis 1 testen, aber wie lange macht das Sinn?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

_Sonstiges (Kommentar im Thread)

Also Standard ist 1680x1050 aber ich nutze sehr oft DS/DSR also von 1680x1050 bis 3320x2100 alles da dabei !_


----------



## Zocker24 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ 2560x1440


----------



## SpLiNtEx (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Faktisch säuft schon jetzt reichlich Content im groben Pixelraster von Full HD ab. Hohe Auflösungen helfen dagegen. Wir planen einen Artikel, der sich der Thematik widmet.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Kannst du mir das näher erläutern. In welchem Spiel zum Beispiel?

lg


----------



## NineEleven (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Full HD und diverse Tools(TS3, Mail etc) separat auf zweitem Full HD Bildschirm


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] voted for WQHD. Da Spiele ich die meisten anspruchslosen Spiele mit. Dann Benutze ich für halbwegs Anspruchsvolle Games ( Grid Autosport) 2400*1350 und für TW 3 Full HD, da ich nur mit 45+ Fps spielen will.


----------



## bisonigor (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

WQHD 27 Zoll, warte aber schon auf einen bezahlbaren Curved 3440x1440 und G-Sync


----------



## RobinNyan (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

ich hab sonstiges gewählt, da ich mit meinem SLI System viele Spiele auf 4k, 1620p oder auf 1080p spiele :/ manchmal reichts halt nicht für Downsampling   aber eine dieser 3 auflösungen ists immer


----------



## Clay2008 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Per Downsampling in WQHD 2.560x1440


----------



## alalcoolj (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 und manchmal auch 1920x822 (21:9)


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

auch FullHD


----------



## Namaker (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> [x] 1920x1200
> 
> 16:10 finde ich am PC einfach wichtig.


  16:9 ist einfach nichts. Perfekt wäre ein Monitor mit 3072×2048


----------



## hanfi104 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Full HD und WQHD dank VSR . Wäre es nicht Sinnvol das man für solche Fälle bei der Abstimmung 2 Hacken setzten könnte ?


Dann will ich 3. US, DS und Nativ. Witcher läuft in 2560x1440, Hawx in 7680x4320 und der rest in 3840x2160


----------



## daLexi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1.920 × 1.080


----------



## wiesel201 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 auf 27". Ich hab mal 2560x1440 auf 27" getestet, aber das war mir nichts, dafür müsste bei mir schon ein größeres Display mit mindestens 30" her.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ 2560x1440p


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Die 2 Personen die behaupten mit 3 X 4k zu zocken möchte ich gerne mal sehen. Habt ihr schon die Graka's die in 2 Jahren erscheinen? Oder sind die Leute echt so pfiffig bei der Auflösung die Detailstufe zu senken?

NACH MEINEM WISSENSSTAND GIBT ES KEINE GRAKA KONSTELLATION DIE ZOCKEN AUF DREI 4K MONITOREN ERMNÖGLICHT!!!


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Kein Grund laut zu werden.  

Wie wärs mit Crossfire?  Oder SLI?   Gib jedem Monitor seine eigene Top-Range Grafikkarte, dann dürfte das wohl halbwegs gehen.  Kommt natürlich immer noch aufs Spiel an.


----------



## Plutonix (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

*2.560 × 1.440*


----------



## Noofuu (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Meine Auflösung ist 2560x1440 an einem Dell UH2515H.


----------



## AntiWantze (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Fokus auf 1920x1080.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

FullHD
Mein nächstes Display wird auch ein 2560x1080 21:9 Monitor. Weder richtiges WQHD und erst recht UHD sind absolut nicht angepeilt. Will und brauch ich auch nicht.


----------



## Sonmace (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Full HD mehr brauch ich erst ab 55 zoll aufwärts als TV für monitor reicht Full HD bis die technik mal besser wird und die leistung für 4k da ist und zu normalen preisen.


----------



## jan94gubler (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 3440x1440


----------



## SpatteL (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



jan94gubler schrieb:


> [x] 3440x1440


Ditto  
21:9 is geil!


----------



## Rescorn (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

3840x2160

Samsung U28D590D


----------



## hundElungE (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x]  1920 x 1080


----------



## leni99 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 3840 x 2160


----------



## AlienHunter2014 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Spiele auf einem 32 Zoll Toshiba TV. Begnüge mich mit den 1080p. Will ja nicht gierig sein


----------



## Pu244 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1600x1200@100Hz - Röhrenklotz FTW!!!


----------



## d3rd3vil (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Selbst mit zwei 980 ti Karten ist bei den meisten spielen 4k ja gar nicht möglich. Wer das anklickt, naja. Witcher 3 oder Dragon Age Inquisition oder auch GTA sind in 4k niemals spielbar. Metal Gear Solid im September ist da schon eher ein Kandidat für. Kommt also aufs Spiel an, aber 4K darf auf keinen Fall Standard bei Tests werden, zumindest nicht in den nä. 2 Jahren


----------



## Homerclon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

4K gehört doch schon zum Test-Standard von Grafikkarten, zumindest bei High-End-GraKas.
Es wird getestet in: 1080p, 1440p & 2160p (jeweils 16:9)


----------



## elmobank (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Es ist irgendwie zumindest sehr interessant, das einige irgendwie meckern wegen 4k und dergleichen bezüglich Spielbarkeit auf maximalen Details....
Wenn man sich hingegen die aktuelle Umfrage anguckt wird einem doch klar, dass der Großteil der Zocker(>50%) immer noch mit 1920x1080 zockt und kein 4k...


----------



## noghry (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ 2560 x 1080


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1.920 × 1.080

2160p ist mir aktuell den Mehrpreis noch nicht wert, und 1440p wäre interessant, aber da ich mich erst letzten Herbst neu ausgerüstet habe, werde ich den Schritt wohl überspringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zampano006 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

hab seit einer woche einen 27" 1440p ips-bildschirm. es liegen einfach welten zwischen meinem alten 23" 1080p-monitor und dem neuen. zum glück gab es den tollen prime-day von amazon und ein super warehouse-angebot.


----------



## Belax (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Ich spiele mit einem 1080p Monitor und 120Hz, aber mittlerweile gibt es ja 1440p Monitore mit 120Hz+. Falls meiner ausfällt würde ich mir so einen kaufen.
Ansonsten warte ich noch bis Ende nächsten Jahres und hoffe das die Preis sinken und die Auflösungen steigen, natürlich immer mit 120Hz+ und FreeSync oder am besten Adaptive Sync für alle Grafikchips.
Nutze aber seit neuesten auch gerne Amd´s VSR mit 1440p zur Kantenglättung, wenns die Fps zulassen oder es ein "langsames" Spiel ist.


----------



## bolobolo1970 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Ist schon ziemlich interessant, dass das Grós der Teilnehmer hier (noch immer) Full HD spielt. Ob jetzt budgetbedingt, aus bequemlichkeit oder aus niedrigem Leidensdruck sei mal dahingestellt. DSR und downsampling sind zwar ganz schön, aber aufgrund der horrenden Preise für die entsprechende Hardware immer noch eher ein Nice-to-have-Thema.

Ich denke in Full-HD wird einfach immer noch das derzeit beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis geboten. Dem sollte man ab und zu Rechnung im Heft tragen und neben den höher-schneller-weiter-Benchmark-Orgien auch wieder öfter ein paar Praxis-Geschichten stricken, die das Etikett Praxis-Tipp, praxisgerecht oder Budgettauglich verdienen.

Kaufberatung (Marktübersicht) beispielsweise zu spieltauglichen Grakas bis 150 Euro (waren früher immerhin ja auch mal rund 300 Mark - und das war nicht gerade wenig Geld) mit Tipps zu optimalen Konfig, ohne gleich wieder der OC-Bastel-Keule zu schwingen.

Wie denkt die Foren-Schwarm-Intelligenz über diese Anregung?


----------



## restX3 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Seit geschlagenen 7 Jahren mit 1920x1200.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] _Ich fühle mich geistig verpixelt/überfordert

Ich meine es war Nescafe, die Auflösung ist einfach Klasse , aber da es wohl nur um den Monitor geht dann doch eher _1.920 × 1.080


----------



## Noxxphox (2. August 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920 x 1080 
2560 x 1440

je nach game, muss wegen meeiner empfindlichen augen mindestens 80-90fps erreichen sonst ruckelts für mich... daher eher davon abhängig...
bei alten games die es zu lassen auch 4k... jedoch lassen das nur wenige alte games zu, da langweilt sich dan die graka xD


----------



## Noctua (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Im Laufe des Jahres umgestiegen auf 2560x1440 (Desktop), auf dem Notebook weiterhin 1920x1080


----------



## Homerclon (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Seit ich eine R9-380 habe, spiele ich öfter in 2560x1440.
Aber die Auflösung wird nur dann von FullHD rauf gesetzt, wenn bei max. Details noch genug Leistung dafür übrig ist. Abstriche bei den Qualitätsstufen wird nur in sehr geringem Umfang geduldet.

Betrifft also hauptsächlich ältere Spiele (die Teilweise besser für 1440p oder 4K vorbereitet sind, als die neueren Titel; bezogen auf mitskalierende UI).


----------



## Basti 92 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

PLP Nativ (1200+2560+1200)x1600 mit Rahmenkompensation 5300x1600.


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080

UHD-Monitor ist zwar vorhanden aber die Leistung reicht gerade so für einige Uralt-Spiele


----------



## Kinguin (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

FHD nach wie vor,für mehr reicht die Leistung bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Baker79 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Geforce GTX 560 Ti  (mit deren Upgrade warte ich noch auf Pascal)
1.024 MiByte 
1.920 × 1.200


----------



## Neronimo (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] _1920x1080_

Die GPU würde zwar mehr packen, aber das will/brauch ich garnicht...FHD ist mir scharf genung, mir gehts mehr um die Qualität des Spiels und des panels (WQHD IPS Monitore sind _teuer_..da geb ich das geld lieber für was anderes aus... 

Find ich aber schön dass meine geliebte FHD Auflösung doch noch so verbreitet ist und ich wieder ne Grundlage zum verteidigen von eben dieser habe


----------



## BikeRider (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1.920 × 1.200
Ab und an auch DSR auf (16:10) 1600p


----------



## stoney242 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 mit 144 Hz. 

Ich warte noch auf die neue Pascal-Generation und einen gescheiten sowie bezahlbaren IPS Monitor mit 144 Hz, der nicht größer als 25 Zoll ist.


----------



## Skurax (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Noch Full HD aber nächstes ja gibst es mit der neuen Generation direkt einen neuen 4K Monitor


----------



## Shaqesbeer (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Meistens per DSR auf WQHD ansonsten fullhd


----------



## Meroveus (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

DSR 2560 x 1440


----------



## LucaMng (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

So peinlich es mir auch ist: 1.680 × 1.050


----------



## Ion (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1440p, gerne auch mal drüber, kommt stark auf das Spiel an.

Ich finde es traurig wie viele immer noch auf FullHD setzen .. ich persönlich bekomme davon schon lange Augenkrebs.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Ion schrieb:


> 1440p, gerne auch mal drüber, kommt stark auf das Spiel an.
> 
> Ich finde es traurig wie viele immer noch auf FullHD setzen .. ich persönlich bekomme davon schon lange Augenkrebs.


Naja so schlimm ist es jetzt auch nicht. Ich spiele und zocke auch über FHD am PC, aber es geht an der Konsole recht gut mit entsprechenden Abstand.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ WQHD. In einigen Titeln dies Packen auch mal DSR UHD. Full HD war nicht mehr. Da bekommen och auch Augenkrebs.


----------



## Mystery (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Noch derweil ist für mich Full HD noch der Standard, da bin ich eigentlich auch noch ganz zufrieden damit.

Eigentlich hab ich für mich entschlossen das erstmal so zu belassen, bis man mal ordentlich in 4k (ohne SLI Setup etc.) spielen kann, alles dazwischen überspringe ich.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Was man nicht kennt, kann man zum Glück nicht vermissen  Ich spiele auf FHD bei 24 Zoll und bin absolut zufrieden. Alles andere würde deutlich mehr Geld kosten, als ich gewillt bin auszugeben. Wenn es die nächsten Jahre eine Grafikkarte gibt, die 4K bei allen aktuellen Spielen in 60 FPS schafft und die halbwegs bezahlbar ist, dann wechsel ich  
Für mich(!) macht es keinen Sinn, der breiten Masse vorraus sein zu wollen, das kostet nur unnötig Geld. Und die breite Masse ist halt noch bei FHD.


----------



## S754 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Wow, mittlerweile über 100 User Spielen auf UHD, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Liza (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Ion schrieb:


> 1440p, gerne auch mal drüber, kommt stark auf das Spiel an.
> 
> Ich finde es traurig wie viele immer noch auf FullHD setzen .. ich persönlich bekomme davon schon lange Augenkrebs.



Ich nutze auch nur FullHD, reicht mir einfach. Sehe da aktuell keinen Mehrwert in einer höheren Auflösung.
Benötigt nur wieder mehr Leistung.

Es kommt ja auch noch mit drauf an welche Monitorgröße man hat,  weil FullHD auf 22 Zoll zu einem 1440p mit 27 Zoll macht sich denke ich  nicht wirklich was, da hat der FullHD Monitor sogar noch einen  geringeren Pixelabstand und somit ein besseres Bild.

Und 1440p oder mehr bringen mir aktuell keinen Vorteil, wenn das Spiel von sich aus schon eine scheiss (sorry der Wortwahl, aber das trifft es leider in manchen Spielen) Grafik/Optik hat in Form von matschigen Texturen etc. ist die Auflösung auch gehüpft wie gesprungen. 

Einzigen Vorteil sehe ich bei 4k wo man teils auf das Antialiasing verzichten kann. Aber auch hier ein bereits vernünftig aussehendes Spiel vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[X] 1280x1024


Ganz allgemein. 

Wer bei FullHD angeblich "Augenkrebs" bekommt, der redet sich doch nur was ein


----------



## Ion (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Liza schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auch noch mit drauf an welche Monitorgröße man hat,  weil FullHD auf 22 Zoll zu einem 1440p mit 27 Zoll macht sich denke ich  nicht wirklich was, da hat der FullHD Monitor sogar noch einen  geringeren Pixelabstand und somit ein besseres Bild.



Trotzdem hast du unter 1440p mal eben 1.6 Millionen Pixel mehr, das reicht in den meisten Games im Verbund mit SweetFX, SMAA sowie HQ-AF für ein nahezu flimmerfreies Bild.
Genügend Leistung bieten dafür schon aktuelle Mittelklasse Karten wie die GTX 970.


> Sehe da aktuell keinen Mehrwert in einer höheren Auflösung.


Meinst du das wörtlich? Sprich, hattest du schon mal die Möglichkeit am eigenen PC 1440p im Vergleich zu FullHD zu sehen? Mit Downsampling ist das ja schnell getestet.


@*Seeefe*
Wer meint andere reden sich was ein, redet sich eben dies selbst ein. 
Ich weiß was ich will, ich hätte mir sonst wohl kaum nen 27 Zoll WQHD Monitor zugelegt, oder?
Ich bevorzuge die höhere Auflösung, die schärferen Texturen und das flimmerfreie Bild gegenüber Ultra Detals, dessen Vorteile man wirklich mit der Lupe suchen muss.
Und nicht nur das: Eine höhere Auflösung lässt mich auch entferne Details eher erkennen.

Alles in allem erkenne ich da nur Vorteile.


----------



## Liza (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Ion schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast du unter 1440p mal eben 1.6 Millionen Pixel mehr, das reicht in den meisten Games im Verbund mit SweetFX, SMAA sowie HQ-AF für ein nahezu flimmerfreies Bild.
> Genügend Leistung bieten dafür schon aktuelle Mittelklasse Karten wie die GTX 970.



Besitze eine GTX 970 und nutze auch des öfteren Downsampling.
Aber eine native Auflösung ist denke ich wohl zu bevorzugen.



> Meinst du das wörtlich? Sprich, hattest du schon mal die Möglichkeit am eigenen PC 1440p im Vergleich zu FullHD zu sehen? Mit Downsampling ist das ja schnell getestet.



Ja klar, aber ich glaube ich hab da einfach nicht so hohe Ansprüche wie du, und oder vielleicht auch jetzt nicht die Spiele bei denen das so extrem ins Gewicht fällt.



> Und nicht nur das: Eine höhere Auflösung lässt mich auch entferne Details eher erkennen.



Das ist ein gutes Argument, was ich schon mal besser nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Es muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden wie viel er dafür ausgeben will. Desto höher die Auflösung, desto mehr kostet die entsprechende Grafikkarte.
Viele die von der Leistung her z.B. auf 1440p gehen könnten( GTX 970 und aufwärts/R9 290X und aufwärts) bleiben teilweise bei FullHD damit die Grafikkarte noch nen bisschen was hält, selbst bei top aktuellen Spielen. Und die, die bewusst auf höhere Auflösungen gehen, sind entweder bereit dann Abstriche bei den Grafiksettings zu machen, oder demtentsprechend tief in den Geldbeutel zu greifen.

Ich z.B. hab meine R9 290 jetzt seit etwas über 1 Jahr und bis Ende 2016/Anfang 2017 soll sie noch reichen, weswegen ich bewusst bei FHD bleibe, weil ich mir dann relativ sicher sein kann, auch in Zukunft damit alles noch gut spielen zu können(klar nicht immer Ultra, aber das muss auch nicht sein.)


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

_*[x] 1.920 × 1.080*_


----------



## Homerclon (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Liza schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auch noch mit drauf an welche Monitorgröße man hat,  weil FullHD auf 22 Zoll zu einem 1440p mit 27 Zoll macht sich denke ich  nicht wirklich was, da hat der FullHD Monitor sogar noch einen  geringeren Pixelabstand und somit ein besseres Bild.


Wenn nicht verrechnet, dann hat ein 27" WQHD ein wenig geringeren Pixelabstand, als 22" FullHD. Aber der unterschied ist so gering, das lässt sich eigentlich vernachlässigen.
29" WQHD hat praktisch den gleichen wie 22" FullHD.


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ 3840x2160
Wer zockt denn in 3xUHD?!?
Welche Spiele können das überhaupt und mit was für Grafikkarten kann man das spielen? (In der Umfrage geht es ja schließlich um die Standard Auflösung und nicht um Ausnahmefälle)


----------



## Homerclon (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Wer sagt denn das man in hohen Details und aktuelle Titel spielt?
Half-Life1 bspw. auf minimale Details @ 3xUHD sollte man auch gerade so auf einer GraKa spielen können.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Endlich ist die Zahl der Proben auf über 2.000 gestiegen. Danke an alle Abstimmer. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

*[x] 2560x1440x144hz*

Im Moment mit einem *Asus Rog Swift* unterwegs. 
Angefeuert von einer *iChill Geforce GTX 980Ti Black* und somit super flüssig. 

Als nächstes soll es aber doch ein *[x] 3840x2160x60hz* Fernseher sein und 3D-Polarisation unterstützen. 
Nur die Verzögerung der Ausgabe (inputlag) darf nicht zu groß sein. 
Leider lässt sich dieser ganze Nachbearbeitungsschwachsinn  oft nicht komplett abstellen. 
Wenn auf PC-Mode gestellt wird, sollte nur noch folgendes genutzt werden... Kontrast, Helligkeit, Farbanpassung nach RGB. 
Mehr ist im PC-Mode nicht erforderlich. 

THX Jekki


----------



## hanfi104 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Liza schrieb:


> Sehe da aktuell keinen Mehrwert in einer höheren Auflösung.


Wie schon angemerkt, hier darf man eigentlich garnicht von Aufösung alleine reden, sondern von der Pixeldichte PPI
UHD auf 40" ist genauso "toll" wie WQHD auf 27" oder FHD auf 20" - alle ca 110PPi

Man sieht mehr Details, weniger AA und hat von Grund auf ein schärferes Bild - "ist auch schon alles"
Gerade Pflanzen(flimmern) und hoch aufgelöste Texturen machen einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Muss man es gesehen haben, sonst glaubt mans nicht(war zumindest bei mir so)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Was dafür spricht eine höhere Auflösung bei grösseren Bildschirmen zu haben, ist eher der gewonnene Arbeitsplatz. Mit einem 20er FHD Monitor würde ich den Hut ziehen.


----------



## biohaufen (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] _1.920 × 1.080
_Ab nächstem Jahr jedoch eher 3840x2160


----------



## uk3k (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x]5760x1080
je nach Game auch 7680x1440 Downsampling

mich dünkt wir Triplescreengamer sind immer noch eine Randerscheinung^^


----------



## floppyexe (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Da dünkt dir richtig Paul.


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x]3840x2160

Auf 28" ein Genuss .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



uk3k schrieb:


> mich dünkt wir Triplescreengamer sind immer noch eine Randerscheinung^^



Das wird sich vermutlich auch nie ändern, zumal es nun in Form der 21:9-LCDs eine (leichte) Annäherung an das Superbreitbild in Form dreier LCDs gibt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Speeedymauss (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

seit mitte des Jahres endlich 4K


----------



## BikeRider (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[X] 1920 x 1200 auf 24 Zoll

ab und an auch via DSR in 2.560 × 1.600


----------



## korfe (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 1.920 × 1.080


----------



## orca113 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Habe mir vor ein paar Monaten mal nach Ewigkeiten einen neuen Monitor gegönnt, einen Asus VG248QE geholt mit Full HD Auflösung.

Wenn ich das nächste mal nen neuen Monitor hole dann wird es ein 27" und eine höhere Auflösung. Jetzt hatte mir 24" noch genügt.


----------



## IDempiree (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Ich finde es aber von der Größe ab 27" auch schwierig mit dem Arbeitsplatz bzw. dem Zockerschreibtisch... wenn ich am schreibtisch jetzt vor dem 27er sitz ist das Teilweise zum zocken vom Abstand her auch schon Grenzwertig, wenn der Monitor noch größer wäre dann würde ich auf der Entfernung kein Spaß mehr haben.
Liegt vllt auch an den Games die ich zocke MOBA / RTS aber da hab ich schon gern den ganzen Monitor im Blickfeld und will nicht aLa VR den Kopf von rechts nach links reißen beim zocken...

PS: Spiele FHD auf 27" mit Downsampling teilweise, aber Witcher 3 auf Max in WQHD, da kreischen die FPS doch schon ordentlich oder nicht? "Bei einer GTX 970er auf jeden.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Ich hatte zwar schon abgestimmt, aber mittlerweile kommt immer öfter 2560x1440 per VSR anstatt 1920x1080 zum Einsatz. Ich glaube irgendwann kommt auch bei mir der Punkt wo ich mir 1080p auf 27" Monitor und 46" TV auf meine relativ geringen Distanzen nicht mehr antun kann. Verdammt.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Mittlerweile 1920x1080 auf 15,6". Sieht in Spielen schon extrem gut aus und lässt AntiAliasing in Spielen fast überflüssig werden, etwas Einfaches wie FXAA reicht da meist schon.
Dadurch spare ich auch sehr viel Leistung, weshalb ich eigentlich alle aktuellen Spiele mindestens auf hohen Details spielen kann.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

seit Jahren 
[x] 2560x1440 nativ und es reicht mir auch noch. Die 20-30 Stunden im Jahr die ich noch zum Spielen komme, reicht das.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Beamer mit 1920 x 1080 bei ca. 2,70 Diagonale 
https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-pf80g-a999540.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## RRe36 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Kann man das irgendwie noch ändern weil mittlerweile ist die Tendenz bei mir von 1920x1080 zu 2880x1620 Pixeln gegangen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Anfang des nächsten Jahres machen wir eine neue Umfrage. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kusarr (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

kann man eig nich i-wie seine Stimme umändern? 

bekomm in den nächsten Tagen meinen neuen Monitor:
Acer Predator X34 (34Zoll) in 3440x1440 @ 100Hz


----------



## Cleriker (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Wie Raff schon sagte... Warte doch noch ein wenig auf die neue Umfrage. Nach Weihnachten wird sich da eh viel mehr tun, als jetzt noch.


----------



## Jan565 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Inzwischen hat es dich geändert. 

3x 1680x1050

Also um genau zu sein 5040x1050. Es ist einfach ein sehr schönes Zocken so.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Kusarr schrieb:


> kann man eig nich i-wie seine Stimme umändern?
> 
> bekomm in den nächsten Tagen meinen neuen Monitor:
> Acer Predator X34 (34Zoll) in 3440x1440 @ 100Hz


Hast du den nicht schon länger im Auge gehabt?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (5. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080@144Hz und gerne auch mal 3D Vision 2.


----------



## Bash0r (5. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

_(X) 1.920 × 1.080

_ reicht

Bzw. wenn ich mit der XO zocke wahrscheinlich sogar eher mal 720 oder 900p  .... und auch das reicht mir irgendwie.


----------



## ElPiet (5. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2560*1440p DSR


----------



## karod3 (6. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

3440x1440 auf einem LG 34UM95 (dafür hab ich abgestimmt)
und manchmal
1920x1080 auf einem TV für Rennspiele


----------



## Deathy93 (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

(X) 1920x1080


----------



## Yueri (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

3.840 × 2.160 DSR


----------



## Happy1337 (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 denke da wird sich auch länger nichts dran ändern


----------



## Lexaeus (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Mit Meiner HD6970 2GB (ex6950) Spiele ich überwiegend Rennspiele aber auch sachen wie BF3 bei 3840x1024 Pixeln mit 3 1280x1024 19"er  Monitoren


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Lexaeus schrieb:


> Mit Meiner HD6970 2GB (ex6950) Spiele ich überwiegend Rennspiele aber auch sachen wie BF3 bei 3840x1024 Pixeln mit 3 1280x1024 19"er  Monitoren



Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, auf einen 21:9 Bildschirm zu setzen?  Dann wirst du die hässlichen Rahmen im Bild los ...


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Bei mir gibts keine feste Auflösung mit der ich immer Spiele, ist abhaengig davon ob man den FoV einstellen kann. Meistens spiele ich aber in 5760*1200 oder 4800*1200 in meiner "CAVE" das ganze dann lediglich auf dem Front"Display" was aus einer 550cm*240cm Curved Leinwand besteht. Manche Games wenn es der FoV und die Grafikleistung es zulaesst zock ich dann in 8000*1200 ( 5*1600*1200 ) Dafür hab ich Links und Rechts nochmals 2 Leinwaende a 200*240cm welche nahtlos an die Frontleinwand angebunden sind, als Projektoren kommen 5  baugleiche 3D  Beamer zum Einsatz. Jedes Display ist natürlich Syncronisiert damit es nicht zum Tearing kommt und das ganze zu einem riesen Display verschmilzt. Hab leider nur nen Bild vom Prototyp Aufbau bei dem ich noch keine richtigen Leinwaende hatte, da gings nur um die Technische machbarkeit was die Grafikausgabe angeht, reicht aber um nen eindruck zu gewinnen wie das aussieht. Die ersten Beiden Bilder hab ich ausversehen mit Blitz aus 3 geschossen, daher so wenig Kontrast und das bleiche Bild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

(X) 1.920 x 1.080 4k ist mir einfach zu teuer. Da warte ich erstmal ein paar Jahre mit


----------



## karod3 (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Wirkt beeindruckend. Und später hast du dann die Reißzwecken entfernt? 
Beim Raumschiff wirkt es gut, aber beim Auto-Lenkrad ist es eigentlich ja größer als real.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Sehr schön die CAVE. Zudem auch per Definition korrekt. Mehrere Mehrseitenprojektion, fehlt nur noch das aktive Force Feedback in Form der G-Kraft


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nutze meinen PC mit 1920x1080 und je nach Spiel betreibe ich Downsampling mit 2880x1620 Pixeln (mein Monitor kommt nicht mit mehr klar, ist jedoch auch ein günstiger NoName-Hersteller).
Sollte ich mir einen 27-Zöller holen wird es auf jeden Fall 1440p werden.
Ansonsten gebe ich mich eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

/\/\
Gerade dekay55's Setup gesehen.
Beeindruckend.


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Sehr schön die CAVE. Zudem auch per Definition korrekt. Mehrere Mehrseitenprojektion, fehlt nur noch das aktive Force Feedback in Form der G-Kraft



Ganz so übertreiben will ich es nicht, ich hab schon zu kaempfen das EyeTracking, Head Tracking, und MotionCapture System einzufüge damit alles reibungslos funktioniert. Die Technik die ich einsetze stammt ja auch aus einer Cave, naemlich der "DAVE" von der TU-Graz allerdings als Prototyp umbau vom IGD Fraunhofer Institut Darmstadt. Was hauptsaechlich noch fehlt ist die 4te Projektionsflaeche, ich bin noch am grübeln ob Decke oder Boden, kann noch 3 Beamer anklemmen, je weniger desto Besser, Das Bild allein frisst schon 1.6kw an Strom weg. 

Zu der Sorge mit den Reißzwecken, Die Leinwand ist von hinten auf dem Rahmen befestigt, ich wollt den Prototyp halt schnell und ohne mühe fertig machen um erstmal an der Technik umsetzung zu arbeiten, is garnicht so einfach ner GTX580 zu verraten das sie jetzt die Monitorausgaenge einer Radeon X300 mitbenutzen muss, oder einer GT640  grundsaetzlich ja kein Problem aber das ganze Framesynced mit nem Genlock Signal fürs 3D ..... was mich leztendlich so zur verzweiflung gebracht hat das ich mit ne Quadro FX gekauft hab   Und siehe da, mit den Quadro Treibern absolut kein problem mehr, diese Treiber sind traumhaft  Die Quadros sind Traumhaft die hilft der GTX580 beim Rendern aehnlich wie bei einem SLI System.  
Glaubste nicht, guckste und nein die berechnet kein PhysX das hab ich extra unterbunden und zwangsweise auf die CPU gelegt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok zugegeben das dürfte daran liegen das die Quadro schlieslich auch das Genlock Signal für die 3D Steuerung der Beamer erzeugen muss, was aber unmöglich soviel auslastung produzieren kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Sieht zwar nett aus aber wäre mir zu viel Geld was ich dort versenken müsste. Ich bleibe da lieber noch bei Full HD und wenn es mehr sein muss dann Nescafe


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2560x1080


----------



## dekay55 (8. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sieht zwar nett aus aber wäre mir zu viel Geld was ich dort versenken müsste. Ich bleibe da lieber noch bei Full HD und wenn es mehr sein muss dann Nescafe



Das ist jedem zu viel Geld, deswegen wurde ja z.b auch das Ursprüngliche Hololens nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und auch die ganzen VR Brillen bassieren ja auf der Grundlagenforschung in CAVE´s. Haett ich nich so unheimlich Glück und Talent was Elektrotechnik angeht könnte ich mir nichtmal einen einzigen dieser Beamer leisten. Aber das ne andere Geschichte. Hier gehts ja ums GamerDisplay, und das ist nunmal mein GamerDisplay zugegeben ich hab alle Monitore verbannt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

War ja nicht als Angriff oder so gedacht, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Yueri (8. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*



SoccerwolfJB schrieb:


> (X) 1.920 x 1.080 4k ist mir einfach zu teuer. Da warte ich erstmal ein paar Jahre mit



4K ist nicht teuer, einfach ein paar Details reduzieren dann läuft auch 4K. Tomb Raider läuft z.B. in 4K ohne Probleme und durchgängig in 60 Frames mit Mid-High Details (970 GTX + Samsung UE46ES6750S) und sieht einfach besser aus als Max Details in 1080p.


----------



## newike (8. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1.920 × 1.080


----------



## LinusTECH (12. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

_2.560 × 1.440

aktuell per Downsampling, neuer Monitor ist für Weihnachten schon geplant. (G-Sync, WQHD, IPS)_


----------



## kelevra (12. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080. Ändern wird sich das erst nächstes Jahr mit potenterer Hardware, die dann einen 4K-Monitor bespaßen kann.


----------



## silencermo (12. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

(X) 3840*2160

Monitor :  Amh a409u uhd 40 (TOP)


----------



## Multithread (15. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Das wird dieses Jahr nichts mehr mit den neuen Monitoren

3*FullHD


----------



## Wakasa (15. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Da wird man ja neidisch wie manche hier daddeln...

Ich eier immer noch auf meinen 1440x900 rum, aufgrund des Monitors. Und mehr wäre für meine Hardware eh der Genickbruch...


----------



## dbilas (15. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Mehrere Antwortmöglichkeiten wären super gewesen 
Standard Auflösung ist bei mir 1920x1080 aber je nach Game mit VSR/DSR auch in 2560x1440


----------



## Benne74 (17. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Soeben auf einen Dell U2515H gewechselt. 

Darum 2.560 × 1.440 		 	

Umfrage hatte ich leider schon ausgefüllt.


----------



## Mirco (19. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

21:9  also 2.560 × 1.080


----------



## Acemonty (19. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Mittlerweile eigentlich alles in 4K, also 3840 x 2160


----------



## PiSA! (19. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Spiele hauptsächlich zwischen 2560x1440 und 4K per DSR

Online meistens in 1080p


----------



## Aut_Speeder (29. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Ich gehöre wohl zu den wenigen die mit 1920x1200 spielen. Mir reicht das vollkommen.


----------



## slot108 (29. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1080p


----------



## RedBrain (29. November 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080 für alle außer 3840x2160 für ein paar Retrospiele .


----------



## 666mille (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080...mehr schafft meine HD7970 nicht.


----------



## AMD-FXler (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2560x1080

Für das bisschen zocken reicht mir das total. Hauptsache 29"
Nächster wird dann mal ein 34" Curved


----------



## JanJake (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

5040x1050...

3x 1680 x1050

Ist schon schön darauf zu zocken.


----------



## restX3 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

2.560 × 1.440.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1680x1050

Hab bei zu früh abstimmen geklickt und konnte nix mehr wählen....


----------



## KneeDeepInBlood (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Es nutzen inzwischen mehr User eine 980 Ti als eine 970? Alter Schwede. Ich gehöre zwar an nächste Woche auch dazu aber das find ich schon beachtlich.


----------



## Redrudi (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

FHD,was mein Monitor hergibt mit einer GTX 9604Gb


----------



## whocares75 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1920x1080


----------



## hoorbi (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Nativ 2560x1440p


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1600x900 auf meinem 14zoll Display  bei den neuen titeln vielleicht auch mal 1366x768


----------



## RRe36 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x]2880x1620
Ich benutze idR. sowohl in Spielen als auch auf dem Desktop mindestens 1080p@1440p via DSR um mich an den kommenden 27" Monitor mit 1440p anzupassen und zu gewöhnen. Bei Spielen sinds oftmals 2880x1620 weil die 980Ti ja irgendwie ausgereizt werden muss


----------



## Noctua (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

[x] 2560x1440
Lasst mich nach knapp einem Jahr doch endlich mal die Auflösung neu auswählen...Die Daten dazu werden nicht besser, dort hatte ich vor knapp einem Jahr noch FullHD angeklickt.


----------



## Rezam (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

3840x2160


----------



## Insider (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

1.920 × 1.080


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2015)?*

Hier geht's weiter: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens (2016)?

MfG,
Raff


----------

